# Covid coming your way?



## Nathan

Just heard my daughter-in-law has a confirmed case(with test and symptoms), spouse and her two toddlers being next.      Previously, my son's partner went through an ugly Covid-19 infection. Lost sense of smell and taste.   My business partner's adult daughter is currently infected.
...just waiting and wondering who will be next?


----------



## fmdog44

The line is long.


----------



## Phoenix

Hubby and I now can manage to not go out and about more than once a month.  We have a lot of stuff delivered.  We are very careful.  But in this area that was doing so good, is now a hot bed of it.  So far everyone I know is hanging in.


----------



## Sassycakes

My daughter, her husband, and my 10yr old granddaughter had the covid and one of my nephews. I haven't seen them in over 3 weeks. Thank goodness we can video chat and I get to see their faces


----------



## Lewkat

I too had a very ugly case of COVID-19.  I have most of my sense of taste back but not all of my sense of smell.


----------



## Don M.

There is no end to this virus....in the near future.  Perhaps, in another year, it will be a minor issue, but for now, the numbers will only continue to go up.  Anything that puts us in close proximity to others is a risk....especially since millions continue to think that this is a "hoax", and refuse to take the minimum precautions.


----------



## RiverM55

I been down with it for the past 3 weeks now. I only popped in for a few. I think I'm goin to have to call it a night already. Take care of yourselves and goodnight.


----------



## StarSong

This virus is exploding across the US and in many other countries.  I personally know at least 10 people who are sick (in 4 unrelated situations), all of whom are well aware of when, where and how they were infected.  All fell prey to the belief that they were gathering with people they were sure were safe...    

My nephew (in his mid-thirties) remains in an ICU.  While he's improved dramatically on some fronts, the doctors are saying he will likely need to be on kidney dialysis for six months or longer.  Apparently, severe kidney damage from Covid isn't rare.
https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200914/covid-19-takes-heavy-toll-on-kidneys

Wild horses couldn't drag me to a bar, pub, restaurant or gathering right now, and "party" has always been my middle name.  If I'm not going to one or throwing one, I'm planning one.         

This virus has me shuddering to think about the possible repercussions that come from letting our guard down, even just once.


----------



## rgp

RiverM55 said:


> I been down with it for the past 3 weeks now. I only popped in for a few. I think I'm goin to have to call it a night already. Take care of yourselves and goodnight.




  Hope ya get to feeling better.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> This virus is exploding across the US and in many other countries.  I personally know at least 10 people who are sick (in 4 unrelated situations), all of whom are well aware of when, where and how they were infected.  All fell prey to the belief that they were gathering with people they were sure were safe...
> 
> My nephew (in his mid-thirties) remains in an ICU.  While he's improved dramatically on some fronts, the doctors are saying he will likely need to be on kidney dialysis for six months or longer.  Apparently, severe kidney damage from Covid isn't rare.
> https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200914/covid-19-takes-heavy-toll-on-kidneys
> 
> Wild horses couldn't drag me to a bar, pub, restaurant or gathering right now, and "party" has always been my middle name.  If I'm not going to one or throwing one, I'm planning one.
> 
> This virus has me shuddering to think about the possible repercussions that come from letting our guard down, even just once.


Star, I'm glad to hear nephew has made some improvements, but the kidney damage is just dreadful! Thank God we do have dialysis. My prayers continue. I'm relieved you're going to keep your guard up!


----------



## Don M.

A report issued by the CDC, yesterday, said that at the present rate of infection, fully 1/3rd of our global populations could be exposed to, and infected, by this virus before vaccinations, etc., curb its spread.  In a "worst case" scenario, that would make today's numbers seem paltry, by comparison.  

The next few months may be the biggest challenge we have faced in decades.  

By comparison, we have already passed more US deaths than occurred in the Korean War.  We will pass the numbers of the Vietnam war within days, and by Spring/Summer we will likely surpass the numbers of the other major wars.....WWI, WWII, etc.


----------



## Shalimar

RiverM55 said:


> I been down with it for the past 3 weeks now. I only popped in for a few. I think I'm goin to have to call it a night already. Take care of yourselves and goodnight.


  I am so sorry you are ill. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## Shalimar

We have a spike here on the island, although not as severe as the mainland. Four of my older vets remain in ICU, struck down by this plague. Last night, I sang a goodbye lullaby, via phone, to number five, he died about an hour ago. It is likely I will be singing lullabies to at least two more of my vets. Breaks my heart.


----------



## garyt1957

Don M. said:


> By comparison, we have already passed more US deaths than occurred in the Korean War.  We will pass the numbers of the Vietnam war within days, and by Spring/Summer we will likely surpass the numbers of the other major wars.....WWI, WWII, etc.


Never understood the comparison to any wars. Two totally different things with absolutely no relevance to them. Compare it to the Spanish flu? Yea, I get that. Wars? Not so much.


----------



## StarSong

Shalimar said:


> We have a spike here on the island, although not as severe as the mainland. Four of my older vets remain in ICU, struck down with this plague. Last night, I sang a goodbye lullaby, via phone, to number five, he died about an hour ago. It is likely I will be singing lullabies to at least two more of my vets. Breaks my heart.


I'm so sorry about these losses, Shali. How heartbreaking for all involved.


----------



## Pinky

Shalimar said:


> We have a spike here on the island, although not as severe as the mainland. Four of my older vets remain in ICU, struck down with this plague. Last night, I sang a goodbye lullaby, via phone, to number five, he died about an hour ago. It is likely I will be singing lullabies to at least two more of my vets. Breaks my heart.


Bless your heart, Shali. I know how hard it must be for you, but I'm glad your vets have you in their lives.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks so much for your kind words, Pinky and Starsong. This is bleak stuff. I wish I could be there to hold them.


----------



## oldman

I tested positive (+) yesterday. Feel crappy, but unless it gets worse, I will be OK in about a week. My biggest complaint that I have is my back hurts really bad. The pain is in the general area where the lungs are located, so I’m guessing that I have some lung irritation. Temperature is about 100.3. 

I’m drinking iced tea by the gallons. Yesterday, I drank two and a half gallons of it. Keeping the porcelain goddess busy.


----------



## StarSong

Don M. said:


> By comparison, we have already passed more US deaths than occurred in the Korean War. We will pass the numbers of the Vietnam war within days, and by Spring/Summer we will likely surpass the numbers of the other major wars.....WWI, WWII, etc.


58,209 Americans died due to combat and other causes in Vietnam, so Covid long ago blew past that number of deaths.  We lost 116,516 in WWI and have therefore already surpassed that one.  36,516 in Korea.  

Those numbers show that Covid has already claimed more lives (about 275,000) than the three above-mentioned wars *combined* (211,241), including combat and not combat deaths. 

*WWII American losses were 405,399. Hoping we don't get anywhere close to that number. 



garyt1957 said:


> Never understood the comparison to any wars. Two totally different things with absolutely no relevance to them. Compare it to the Spanish flu? Yea, I get that. Wars? Not so much.


I think it's to provide context to the number of deaths.


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> 58,209 Americans died due to combat and other causes in Vietnam, so Covid long ago blew past that number of deaths.  We lost 116,516 in WWI and have therefore already surpassed that one.  36,516 in Korea.
> 
> Those numbers show that Covid has already claimed more lives (about 275,000) than the three above-mentioned wars *combined* (211,241), including combat and not combat deaths.
> 
> *WWII American losses were 405,399. Hoping we don't get anywhere close to that number.
> 
> 
> *I think it's to provide context to the number of deaths.*


A sobering reminder it is.


----------



## Pinky

oldman said:


> I tested positive (+) yesterday. Feel crappy, but unless it gets worse, I will be OK in about a week. My biggest complaint that I have is my back hurts really bad. The pain is in the general area where the lungs are located, so I’m guessing that I have some lung irritation. Temperature is about 100.3.
> 
> I’m drinking iced tea by the gallons. Yesterday, I drank two and a half gallons of it. Keeping the porcelain goddess busy.


I hope it passes quickly. It sounds extremely uncomfortable


----------



## Liberty

Shalimar said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words, Pinky and Starsong. This is bleak stuff. I wish I could be there to hold them.


God bless you and them Shalimar...we so want this plague to be in our rear view mirrors. It has disrupted about every facet of our lives and so many have lost loved ones. You must be such a blessing to those vets and their families in their time of need.  A great gift to them!


----------



## Shalimar

Liberty said:


> God bless you and them Shalimar...we so want this plague to be in our rear view mirrors. It has disrupted about every facet of our lives and so many have lost loved ones. You must be such a blessing to those vets and their families in their time of need.  A great gift to them!


  Thank you Liberty.


----------



## Shalimar

oldman said:


> I tested positive (+) yesterday. Feel crappy, but unless it gets worse, I will be OK in about a week. My biggest complaint that I have is my back hurts really bad. The pain is in the general area where the lungs are located, so I’m guessing that I have some lung irritation. Temperature is about 100.3.
> 
> I’m drinking iced tea by the gallons. Yesterday, I drank two and a half gallons of it. Keeping the porcelain goddess busy.


  I am sorry you have the virus. I hope you are on the mend soon


----------



## StarSong

Shalimar said:


> I am sorry you have the virus. I hope you are on the mend soon


Same here, @oldman.  Please get to the doctor or ER *immediately* if your situation takes a turn for the worse.


----------



## debodun

My cousin's son's co-worker tested positive.


----------



## gennie

garyt1957 said:


> Never understood the comparison to any wars. Two totally different things with absolutely no relevance to them. Compare it to the Spanish flu? Yea, I get that. Wars? Not so much.


Thanks for numbers.  Sometimes it's hard to understand the scale of something without something to compare it to.


----------



## oldman

StarSong said:


> Same here, @oldman.  Please get to the doctor or ER *immediately* if your situation takes a turn for the worse.


I have a call into the doctor for follow-up instructions.


----------



## gennie

oldman said:


> I tested positive (+) yesterday. Feel crappy, but unless it gets worse, I will be OK in about a week. My biggest complaint that I have is my back hurts really bad. The pain is in the general area where the lungs are located, so I’m guessing that I have some lung irritation. Temperature is about 100.3.
> 
> I’m drinking iced tea by the gallons. Yesterday, I drank two and a half gallons of it. Keeping the porcelain goddess busy.


I'm so sorry you are sick.  Please take care of yourself.


----------



## RadishRose

oldman said:


> I tested positive (+) yesterday. Feel crappy, but unless it gets worse, I will be OK in about a week. My biggest complaint that I have is my back hurts really bad. The pain is in the general area where the lungs are located, so I’m guessing that I have some lung irritation. Temperature is about 100.3.
> 
> I’m drinking iced tea by the gallons. Yesterday, I drank two and a half gallons of it. Keeping the porcelain goddess busy.


I'm so sorry to hear this. Continue to take good care of yourself!


----------



## Chet

I have not had it nor do I know anyone who has, so I have tended to downplay it in my mind, but to read here from those touched by it will be a reality check which is good.


----------



## Gaer

RiverM55 said:


> I been down with it for the past 3 weeks now. I only popped in for a few. I think I'm goin to have to call it a night already. Take care of yourselves and goodnight.


Oh No!   You'll kick it, I'm sure!  You look strong and healthy!  Pullin for ya!


----------



## Gaer

oldman said:


> I tested positive (+) yesterday. Feel crappy, but unless it gets worse, I will be OK in about a week. My biggest complaint that I have is my back hurts really bad. The pain is in the general area where the lungs are located, so I’m guessing that I have some lung irritation. Temperature is about 100.3.
> 
> I’m drinking iced tea by the gallons. Yesterday, I drank two and a half gallons of it. Keeping the porcelain goddess busy.


NO NO NO!  This can't be happening!  My  prayers are with you!


----------



## Judycat

My daughter-in-law, a home healthcare nurse, tested positive. She says she has a headache and feels fatigued. My son works as a corrections officer. They are already short on staff at the prison but when she tested positive he was ordered quarantined until Dec. 23. Daughter-in-law was already sad that her family called off Thanksgiving. Now she's sending out pictures of their Christmas tree that no one will see and sad pictures of the kids lamenting about having a quarantine Christmas.


----------



## Gaer

HEY!  ANYONE READING THIS, TWO OF OUR FAVORITE GUYS, RIVER MS55 AND OLD MAN NEED OUR PRAYERS.
I'm sure they will be fine but they have got to be scared!
Start praying and/or sending healing thoughts to them! PLEASE?  Come on, We're all in this together!


----------



## Butterfly

garyt1957 said:


> Never understood the comparison to any wars. Two totally different things with absolutely no relevance to them. Compare it to the Spanish flu? Yea, I get that. Wars? Not so much.


The comparison is to the large numbers of people dying.


----------



## Shalimar

Nathan said:


> Just heard my daughter-in-law has a confirmed case(with test and symptoms), spouse and her two toddlers being next.      Previously, my son's partner went through an ugly Covid-19 infection. Lost sense of smell and taste.   My business partner's adult daughter is currently infected.
> ...just waiting and wondering who will be next?


Nathan, I am so sorry to hear this. I hope their recovery is soon, and complete. How are you feeling? Weren’t you concerned you might have the virus yourself? Yes, increasingly, it appears to be a waiting game.


----------



## Liberty

Gaer said:


> HEY!  ANYONE READING THIS, TWO OF OUR FAVORITE GUYS, RIVER MS55 AND OLD MAN NEED OUR PRAYERS.
> I'm sure they will be fine but they have got to be scared!
> Start praying and/or sending healing thoughts to them! PLEASE?  Come on, We're all in this together!


Yes, just prayed for them and will remember them in morning and evening prayers. Thanks Gaer.


----------



## Shalimar

Judycat said:


> My daughter-in-law, a home healthcare nurse, tested positive. She says she has a headache and feels fatigued. My son works as a corrections officer. They are already short on staff at the prison but when she tested positive he was ordered quarantined until Dec. 23. Daughter-in-law was already sad that her family called off Thanksgiving. Now she's sending out pictures of their Christmas tree that no one will see and sad pictures of the kids lamenting about having a quarantine Christmas.


  Oh, this is very sad. I hope her recovery is swift.


----------



## Phoenix

garyt1957 said:


> Never understood the comparison to any wars. Two totally different things with absolutely no relevance to them. Compare it to the Spanish flu? Yea, I get that. Wars? Not so much.


The point is that the virus is killing more people than the wars.  This war can kill any of us.


----------



## Becky1951

My son's coworker tested positive yesterday, fortunately my son hadn't been working near him for several days. They wear masks and stay 6ft apart.
My cousins grandson and his wife have it, mild so far, they have a 6 month old baby.
Until yesterday I didn't know of anyone personally having it.

It is exploding all over, near and far.


----------



## Nathan

Shalimar said:


> Nathan, I am so sorry to hear this. I hope their recovery is soon, and complete. How are you feeling? Weren’t you concerned you might have the virus yourself? Yes, increasingly, it appears to be a waiting game.


I haven't been around them, they didn't do the Thanksgiving get-together but instead went camping.   More and more people in Real Life have been getting Covid-19, I haven't lost anybody...yet.
I'm generally an optimistic, however I expect to contract Covid before the vaccine comes my way.


----------



## garyt1957

Butterfly said:


> The comparison is to the large numbers of people dying.


Of course I understand that. It just makes no sense. Less people have died from covid then died in the Civil War, so what? Less people died in the Iraq war, again so what? 270,000 Americans have died from covid I don't need apples to oranges comparisons to know that's a tragedy.


----------



## Lakeland living

No one near me is unlucky enough to get the virus yet. Those around don't get close when they are out, I don't allow anyone new into the house, been doing that for 6 months now.  More cases appearing closer, some less than an hour from here.


----------



## Sunny

Just saw this thread. I'm so sorry to hear about all the people close to this forum who have it, and Oldman, sorry you are feeling crappy. It sounds like you are taking good care of yourself. Keep doing that, sounds like you've got a battle on your hands.


----------



## FastTrax

oldman said:


> I tested positive (+) yesterday. Feel crappy, but unless it gets worse, I will be OK in about a week. My biggest complaint that I have is my back hurts really bad. The pain is in the general area where the lungs are located, so I’m guessing that I have some lung irritation. Temperature is about 100.3.
> 
> I’m drinking iced tea by the gallons. Yesterday, I drank two and a half gallons of it. Keeping the porcelain goddess busy.





oldman said:


> I have a call into the doctor for follow-up instructions.



Here ya go om:


----------



## Shalimar

Nathan said:


> I haven't been around them, they didn't do the Thanksgiving get-together but instead went camping.   More and more people in Real Life have been getting Covid-19, I haven't lost anybody...yet.
> I'm generally an optimistic, however I expect to contract Covid before the vaccine comes my way.


   I  sincerely  hope that does not happen


----------



## Shalimar

Becky1951 said:


> My son's coworker tested positive yesterday, fortunately my son hadn't been working near him for several days. They wear masks and stay 6ft apart.
> My cousins grandson and his wife have it, mild so far, they have a 6 month old baby.
> Until yesterday I didn't know of anyone personally having it.
> 
> It is exploding all over, near and far.


   So sorry to hear this, Becky. I hope their recovery is swift.


----------



## RadishRose

Judycat said:


> My daughter-in-law, a home healthcare nurse, tested positive. She says she has a headache and feels fatigued. My son works as a corrections officer. They are already short on staff at the prison but when she tested positive he was ordered quarantined until Dec. 23. Daughter-in-law was already sad that her family called off Thanksgiving. Now she's sending out pictures of their Christmas tree that no one will see and sad pictures of the kids lamenting about having a quarantine Christmas.


Prayer for them offered. Better sad than sick. They must not gather. They can promise themselves a Christmas gathering later. You stay safe, please.


----------



## oldman

Thanks everyone for your get well wishes. So far, so good. I haven't got my sense of taste back yet, but I just started this on Sunday, so it may take a few more days. I woke up at 1:30 this morning drenched in my own sweat, so I had to get up, shower and change my clothes and of course, my wife also got up and we changed the bed clothes. I soaked everything, so I guess that's a good sign. My lungs hurt and I'm not sure what to do about that. I wasn't given any medications, just told to stay in bed and drink plenty of liquids.


----------



## Kadee

Thinking of you @oldman and @RiverM55 please take care


----------



## oldman

Kadee46 said:


> Thinking of you @oldman and @RiverM55 please take care


Thanks.

If any nurses are reading this, why do my lungs hurt, especially when I take a deep breath? What can I take to help calm it? I called the doctor and he is up to his ears with patients, so return calls come very slow. Sometimes not until the next day.


----------



## Liberty

oldman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If any nurses are reading this, why do my lungs hurt, especially when I take a deep breath? What can I take to help calm it? I called the doctor and he is up to his ears with patients, so return calls come very slow. Sometimes not until the next day.


Do you have a Pulse Oximeter? his could really help relieve your anxiety.  They are usually available at drug stores.  Hope some nurses come forward here on the forum...have sent your question to a nurse friend for reply.  Know the Pulse Oximeter would be a good thing for you to have, though:

https://www.firstpost.com/health/pu...l-you-about-sars-cov-2-infection-8722451.html


----------



## Becky1951

Covid attacks the lungs and causes pneumonia. Don't wait to seek help, don't let it get any worse.


----------



## Jules

Becky1951 said:


> It is exploding all over, near and far.


 Yes, it sure is.  

Sending special thoughts to everyone here who has been affected, either with it themselves or by a close family member.


----------



## Sunny

I'm glad you called the doctor, oldman. Maybe you should continue calling him/her until you get an answer. This sounds pretty serious to me. Can you get to an emergency room if you need to?


----------



## oldman

This is day 3 of the virus. I had a fever early last evening, but my Tylenol took it down again. I continue to consume large amounts of iced tea. I had a chest x-Ray yesterday. It was clear, thankfully. Appetite still a little light as it should be. My chest still feels congested, but the doctor tells me it should clear.

Thanks to all for the kind words. Stay safe out there!


----------



## chic

Covid has been spiking here, but luckily no one I know is sick with it and we're living our lives as normal which does not mean I think the virus is a hoax. I don't. I don't know why some get sick while others don't but having a good immune system may help.


----------



## StarSong

chic said:


> Covid has been spiking here, but luckily no one I know is sick with it and we're living our lives as normal which does not mean I think the virus is a hoax. I don't. I don't know why some get sick while others don't but having a good immune system may help.


Those who aren't following precautions have been lucky.  It's paid off for them.  At least so far.  Every day is a new spin of the wheel.


----------



## oldman

Day 5 with the virus. Last night wasn't too bad. I was finally able to fall asleep at 9:30 and woke up this morning at 3:30. Six hours sleep is the most that I have had at one time since the onset. My lungs are feeling a bit better today. I took a deep breath and had no pain for the first time. Maybe the light is at the end of the tunnel. I just hope the light isn't the train. I was told at the hospital that if my test came back Positive, which it has, I could go back in and get shots of Remdesivir. (I decided not to go that route.) This drug has some adverse and potentially dangerous side-effects.

I'm taking a Z-Pack (one pill remaining), Zinc, Vitamins C&D and men's 1-a-day vitamin, along with plenty of fluids, mostly iced tea, unsweetened. My taste is starting to come back, so that may also be a good sign. I did not lose my sense of smell.

My wife is doing well. And, if anyone is wondering, YES, we can be re-infected with this Virus, if we are not careful.


----------



## Shalimar

oldman said:


> Day 5 with the virus. Last night wasn't too bad. I was finally able to fall asleep at 9:30 and woke up this morning at 3:30. Six hours sleep is the most that I have had at one time since the onset. My lungs are feeling a bit better today. I took a deep breath and had no pain for the first time. Maybe the light is at the end of the tunnel. I just hope the light isn't the train. I was told at the hospital that if my test came back Positive, which it has, I could go back in and get shots of Remdesivir. (I decided not to go that route.) This drug has some adverse and potentially dangerous side-effects.
> 
> I'm taking a Z-Pack (one pill remaining), Zinc, Vitamins C&D and men's 1-a-day vitamin, along with plenty of fluids, mostly iced tea, unsweetened. My taste is starting to come back, so that may also be a good sign. I did not lose my sense of smell.
> 
> My wife is doing well. And, if anyone is wondering, YES, we can be re-infected with this Virus, if we are not careful.


Good to hear you are feeling slightly better, and that your wife is doing well. I hope you both recover soon.


----------



## Ruthanne

So far no one I know nor myself have become infected with it.  Thank God.


----------



## Pinky

oldman said:


> Day 5 with the virus. Last night wasn't too bad. I was finally able to fall asleep at 9:30 and woke up this morning at 3:30. Six hours sleep is the most that I have had at one time since the onset. My lungs are feeling a bit better today. I took a deep breath and had no pain for the first time. Maybe the light is at the end of the tunnel. I just hope the light isn't the train. I was told at the hospital that if my test came back Positive, which it has, I could go back in and get shots of Remdesivir. (I decided not to go that route.) This drug has some adverse and potentially dangerous side-effects.
> 
> I'm taking a Z-Pack (one pill remaining), Zinc, Vitamins C&D and men's 1-a-day vitamin, along with plenty of fluids, mostly iced tea, unsweetened. My taste is starting to come back, so that may also be a good sign. I did not lose my sense of smell.
> 
> My wife is doing well. And, if anyone is wondering, YES, we can be re-infected with this Virus, if we are not careful.


I hope you continue to improve. It must be an odd feeling to lose ones sense of taste. Does your wife also have COVID, or is she self-isolating from you?@oldman


----------



## garyt1957

oldman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If any nurses are reading this, why do my lungs hurt, especially when I take a deep breath? What can I take to help calm it? I called the doctor and he is up to his ears with patients, so return calls come very slow. Sometimes not until the next day.


I had that with my covid also. At first I thought I had pulled a muscle in my chest. I t went away on it's own. My cardiologist said I might've had a touch of pneumonia. I second getting a pulse oxymeter to check your oxygen levels . I stayed around 94with covid where im usually 96. My Dad got down to 88. If it had dropped any lower we were going to take him to the hospital, but with no visitors we didn't want to just send him on his own.


----------



## MarciKS

@oldman I'm not a nurse but we had a gal who had it bad for 6 wks and her lungs still hurt months later.

Coronavirus in the Lungs: What Does COVID-19 Really Do to Your Lungs? (webmd.com)


----------



## StarSong

garyt1957 said:


> I had that with my covid also. At first I thought I had pulled a muscle in my chest. I t went away on it's own. My cardiologist said I might've had a touch of pneumonia. I second getting a pulse oxymeter to check your oxygen levels . I stayed around 94with covid where im usually 96. My Dad got down to 88. If it had dropped any lower we were going to take him to the hospital, but with no visitors we didn't want to just send him on his own.


I had pneumonia about 20 years ago and was shocked at how much my chest hurt.  Serious pain.  Not just coughing aggravation and unpleasantness like a cold brings, but outright pain.


----------



## RiverM55

Kadee46 said:


> Thinking of you @oldman and @RiverM55 please take care


Thankya ma'am


----------



## RiverM55

Gaer said:


> Oh No!   You'll kick it, I'm sure!  You look strong and healthy!  Pullin for ya!


I appreciate that.


----------



## oldman

chic said:


> Covid has been spiking here, but luckily no one I know is sick with it and we're living our lives as normal which does not mean I think the virus is a hoax. I don't. I don't know why some get sick while others don't but having a good immune system may help.


It's NO hoax. Our two hospitals combined have a total of 130 COVID beds and they seldom have a vacancy.


----------



## oldman

oldman said:


> Day 5 with the virus. Last night wasn't too bad. I was finally able to fall asleep at 9:30 and woke up this morning at 3:30. Six hours sleep is the most that I have had at one time since the onset. My lungs are feeling a bit better today. I took a deep breath and had no pain for the first time. Maybe the light is at the end of the tunnel. I just hope the light isn't the train. I was told at the hospital that if my test came back Positive, which it has, I could go back in and get shots of Remdesivir. (I decided not to go that route.) This drug has some adverse and potentially dangerous side-effects.
> 
> I'm taking a Z-Pack (one pill remaining), Zinc, Vitamins C&D and men's 1-a-day vitamin, along with plenty of fluids, mostly iced tea, unsweetened. My taste is starting to come back, so that may also be a good sign. I did not lose my sense of smell.
> 
> My wife is doing well. And, if anyone is wondering, YES, we can be re-infected with this Virus, if we are not careful.


Day 6—I think I have turned the corner. Only a slight temp now of 99.7. Coughing is much less, but I still have a headache and stuffy nose. My lungs also feel much better. Doctor called in a script for Fluticasone with steroid and another Z-pack. I finally ate some homemade chicken noodle soup today, so things are looking up.


----------



## Marie5656

*Erie county, NY sits right next to my county. They have a lot of high numbers, some highest in state. I worry as I have family there.  A friend of my niece had it back in April. She is my age, and gladly she made it through*


----------



## chic

oldman said:


> It's NO hoax. Our two hospitals combined have a total of 130 COVID beds and they seldom have a vacancy.


@oldman, pls read. I said it's no hoax.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I hope you continue to improve. It must be an odd feeling to lose ones sense of taste. Does your wife also have COVID, or is she self-isolating from you?@oldman


my husband had covid-19 in March...his sense of smell or taste still hasn't returned


----------



## chic

hollydolly said:


> my husband had covid-19 in March...his sense of smell or taste still hasn't returned


What does his doctor say? When I caught the flu last Jan. My sense of taste went nuts. Food tasted like it was spoiled. It was freshly bought, so I knew it was good and forced myself to eat it. This went away within a few days, but months?? I'd be concerned.


----------



## hollydolly

chic said:


> What does his doctor say? When I caught the flu last Jan. My sense of taste went nuts. Food tasted like it was spoiled. It was freshly bought, so I knew it was good and forced myself to eat it. This went away within a few days, but months?? I'd be concerned.


Unfortunately despite many pleadings from me, my husband refuses to go to the Doctor..


----------



## oldman

Having the Virus is taking forever to get over it. This is my ninth day since the onset and I still can’t say I’m over it. I’m having a problem getting rid of the fever, so the doctor ordered a second Z-Pack. In fact, the delivery should arrive here at any moment.

No taste, no smell, no appetite. My wife made spaghetti with her homemade sauce and meatballs for dinner last evening. I ate about half of what she served me and pushed the rest away. It’s no fun eating it, if I can’t taste it.


----------



## MarciKS

oldman said:


> Having the Virus is taking forever to get over it. This is my ninth day since the onset and I still can’t say I’m over it. I’m having a problem getting rid of the fever, so the doctor ordered a second Z-Pack. In fact, the delivery should arrive here at any moment.
> 
> No taste, no smell, no appetite. My wife made spaghetti with her homemade sauce and meatballs for dinner last evening. I ate about half of what she served me and pushed the rest away. It’s no fun eating it, if I can’t taste it.


I'm getting tested this afternoon as a precaution but I've had no appetite despite being able to still smell and taste.


----------



## Jules

@oldman & @hollydolly.  How did the spouses avoid getting it?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @oldman & @hollydolly.  How did the spouses avoid getting it?


My husband was the one who had it...although I got poorly at the same time, but mine didn't last more than a few days.. so now we doubt that what I had was Covid.. but my  husband was bed bound for 16 days.. very poorly indeed.. worst I've ever seen him, but he wasn't hospitalised


----------



## Jules

Thanks, hollydolly.  I realized right after I pushed Submit, that my wording wasn’t clear.  I do hope you’ve had it and were one of the lucky ones.  Who would have thought that we’d ever be wishing someone had been ill.


----------



## oldman

I have been seriously ill with COVID for two weeks now. Yesterday, I was really feeling bad and my wife wanted to call the ambulance, but I kept telling her to just wait a little longer. Finally, I had her make me some Jello and go to the store to buy a box of popsicles. I couldn’t eat anything because I was sick to my stomach. After I ate a big bowl of Jello and a popsicle, I began to sweat like crazy. I sweated for almost 3 hours. I had to change shirts twice. Today, is finally a better day.

I did call the hospital and asked for advice. The nurse that I spoke with told me that there isn’t much they can do, unless you are admitted and put on a ventilator. Thank God, I didn’t need a ventilator. Other than that, they told me the usual, rest, drink plenty of clear liquids, take Tylenol and rest. The rest is up to your body. Friday and Saturday, I thought I was going to buy the farm. I was that sick. 

I am cautiously optimistic that I may be on the mend. I’m telling everyone that I know, “You do not want to get this illness.”


----------



## Rockybird

Nathan said:


> Just heard my daughter-in-law has a confirmed case(with test and symptoms), spouse and her two toddlers being next.      Previously, my son's partner went through an ugly Covid-19 infection. Lost sense of smell and taste.   My business partner's adult daughter is currently infected.
> ...just waiting and wondering who will be next?


It's beating the crap out of us in Canada nobody move nobody gets hurt !


----------



## Sunny

Thank you for letting us know about your experience with this disease, oldman. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this ordeal.

You might be better off staying home, from the sound of things. I don't think there's much the hospitals are able to do anyway, and they are all overwhelmed by the number of people with Covid, which seems to be going up every day. You're probably getting much better care at home!

It sounds like you are on the mend; probably with rest and good care, your body's defense mechanisms are finally kicking in. Keep getting better!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

I’ve known many who tested positive with relatively mild symyoms, and a couple who tested positive who found out pre-surgical testing and never had any symptoms before or after finding out. Than God, and knocking on wood all over the place, I have not known anyone who tested positive and was hospitalized or died.


----------



## oldman

I’m warning everyone. Don’t take any chances with getting this illness. I thought for sure that I was a goner on Friday night.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Shalimar said:


> We have a spike here on the island, although not as severe as the mainland. Four of my older vets remain in ICU, struck down by this plague. Last night, I sang a goodbye lullaby, via phone, to number five, he died about an hour ago. It is likely I will be singing lullabies to at least two more of my vets. Breaks my heart.


Shalimar, I am so very, very


----------



## oldman

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I’ve known many who tested positive with relatively mild symyoms, and a couple who tested positive who found out pre-surgical testing and never had any symptoms before or after finding out. Than God, and knocking on wood all over the place, I have not known anyone who tested positive and was hospitalized or died.


I had a COVID test back in August prior to having a procedure done and it came back Negative. On 11/29, I started feeling ill. On Tuesday, 12/1, I tested Positive. After that, each day was worse.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

oldman said:


> I tested positive (+) yesterday. Feel crappy, but unless it gets worse, I will be OK in about a week. My biggest complaint that I have is my back hurts really bad. The pain is in the general area where the lungs are located, so I’m guessing that I have some lung irritation. Temperature is about 100.3.
> 
> I’m drinking iced tea by the gallons. Yesterday, I drank two and a half gallons of it. Keeping the porcelain goddess busy.


Put you on my Irish prayer list Old Man


----------



## Nathan

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I’ve known many who tested positive with relatively mild symyoms, and a couple who tested positive who found out pre-surgical testing and never had any symptoms before or after finding out. Than God, and knocking on wood all over the place, I have not known anyone who tested positive and was hospitalized or died.


...just a few weeks ago I didn't even know anyone that had Covid, and now I'm literally bumping into them everywhere I turn.

I've been very ill for...I think I'm on Day Nine, the wife is 3 days behind me.     I get  a covid test Tuesday, so perhaps I''ll know by the end of the week.


----------



## oldman

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Shalimar, I am so very, very


That’s terrible. I’m sorry for your loss. I am praying that the vaccines get here sooner. Please, do not turn it down. No one should deny getting the vaccine to at least protect others around us.


----------



## oldman

Nathan said:


> ...just a few weeks ago I didn't even know anyone that had Covid, and now I'm literally bumping into them everywhere I turn.
> 
> I've been very ill for...I think I'm on Day Nine, the wife is 3 days behind me.     I get  a covid test Tuesday, so perhaps I''ll know by the end of the week.


I’m praying for you and everyone else that has this disease. It’s hell. I remember in Vietnam when one of the Marines in my unit had malaria. I thought that was bad enough. It seems to almost have the same symptoms.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> My husband was the one who had it...although I got poorly at the same time, but mine didn't last more than a few days.. so now we doubt that what I had was Covid.. but my  husband was bed bound for 16 days.. very poorly indeed.. worst I've ever seen him, but he wasn't hospitalised


You still might have had it.  My sons girlfriend had the sniffles only and she tested positive.  When my daughter had it, she was very sick, temp of 105, could barely walk or breathe, and baby had to have breathing treatments and ran a fever.  My daughters husband had no symptoms at all.  Testing was not available though as it was early March.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Nathan said:


> ...just a few weeks ago I didn't even know anyone that had Covid, and now I'm literally bumping into them everywhere I turn.
> 
> I've been very ill for...I think I'm on Day Nine, the wife is 3 days behind me.     I get  a covid test Tuesday, so perhaps I''ll know by the end of the week.


Nathan, you and your wife are on my wtgia prayer list


----------



## Nathan

oldman said:


> I’m praying for you and everyone else that has this disease. It’s hell. I remember in Vietnam when one of the Marines in my unit had malaria. I thought that was bad enough. It seems to almost have the same symptoms.


Thank you.     I did have malaria in Vietnam, was just getting ready to DEROS and ETS, got sick and spent 3 weeks bouncing from one AF hospital to another.


----------



## MarciKS

oldman said:


> I have been seriously ill with COVID for two weeks now. Yesterday, I was really feeling bad and my wife wanted to call the ambulance, but I kept telling her to just wait a little longer. Finally, I had her make me some Jello and go to the store to buy a box of popsicles. I couldn’t eat anything because I was sick to my stomach. After I ate a big bowl of Jello and a popsicle, I began to sweat like crazy. I sweated for almost 3 hours. I had to change shirts twice. Today, is finally a better day.
> 
> I did call the hospital and asked for advice. The nurse that I spoke with told me that there isn’t much they can do, unless you are admitted and put on a ventilator. Thank God, I didn’t need a ventilator. Other than that, they told me the usual, rest, drink plenty of clear liquids, take Tylenol and rest. The rest is up to your body. Friday and Saturday, I thought I was going to buy the farm. I was that sick.
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic that I may be on the mend. I’m telling everyone that I know, “You do not want to get this illness.”


They can't put you on oxygen at home to help?


----------



## Jules

Oldman & Nathan, so sorry to learn that you’ve both been extremely ill.  Wishing you both the best.


----------



## Shalimar

Jules said:


> Oldman & Nathan, so sorry to learn that you’ve both been extremely ill.  Wishing you both the best.


    I also am very sorry. Sending prayers your way. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## StarSong

Hoping for a full and speedy recovery for both of you, @oldman and @Nathan.  
People with first or second hand experience with COVID repeatedly warn us that it's nothing to play with.


----------



## MarciKS

I had an interesting conversation with one of the teenager's at work last night. She was out for 4 wks with COVID but apparently for her it was like having a really bad cold. It's odd how it affects different people.


----------



## oldman

Nathan said:


> Thank you.     I did have malaria in Vietnam, was just getting ready to DEROS and ETS, got sick and spent 3 weeks bouncing from one AF hospital to another.


Were the symptoms similar?


----------



## oldman

I just got back from the hospital after getting a chest X-Ray. My bronchial tubes show some infection, so I was given a shot of an antibiotic with a steroid and sent home. I think it made a difference, but maybe it’s just wishful thinking on my part.

The Pulmonologist told me that I need to rest tonight with a humidifier running and to drink plenty of liquids. He said as long as my temp stays under 100 degrees, I shouldn’t worry about it. He thinks I’m going to be better in a few days, but I have to go back tomorrow for another injection. This is my third week.


----------



## Nathan

oldman said:


> Were the symptoms similar?


Similar to Covid?   I don't know for sure, I get tested for Covid Tuesday afternoon, so I'll know for sure hopefully by the end of the week.
I remember having a high fever and trouble breathing with the Malaria.   With what I've had the past 10 days I've felt lethargic, achy, headache, cough,runny sinus'(at night!) feverish(but NO fever), sometimes I felt freezing.    My appetite has been good, sense of smell & taste OK.


----------



## funsearcher!

My cousin's wife has been in the hospital since she passed out 3 weeks ago with it. She can't seem to get her oxygen levels to stay up, but they are using a bipap machine all the time in the hospital.


----------



## funsearcher!

My friend's brother was very sick with Covid and then continued to test positive for 16 weeks!! Couldn't return to work until he had 2 negative tests.


----------



## oldman

Nathan said:


> Thank you.     I did have malaria in Vietnam, was just getting ready to DEROS and ETS, got sick and spent 3 weeks bouncing from one AF hospital to another.


Nathan—-How are you doing today? Keep an eye on your temperature. Don’t let it get too high. I learned a lot over my 2+ weeks of having this Virus. I just got off the Computer talking to my doctor. He calls me everyday at 10:45 a.m. to check on me.

He said that if my fever doesn’t break by Thursday, he’s going to have me admitted to the hospital, so I can start getting shots of Remdesivir. I’ll only be in for 2-3 days, if I need to go. I will also get Saline

We have to continually drink all day. Take Tylenol, 2 every 6 hours if fever persists. Try to eat light. Jello and popsicles are good for us. They provide sugar and hydration. I eat 1 egg and 1 slice of toast for breakfast. No lunch. Dinner, my wife made a pot of homemade chicken noodle soup. I drink a lot of iced tea.

Hang in there and keep the faith. I’m praying for all of us.


----------



## Aneeda72

Everyone is praying for the world, even though non believers claim they don’t pray, I kind of think they have made an exception for the current circumstances.


----------



## Nathan

Oldman, aside from waking up with a splitting headache, I'm doing O.K.    My wife is still quite sick, sleeping quite a bit like I did at first.    A good friend / business partner had brought an enormous pot of the world's best chicken soup..."jewish penicillin" as they say. 

I hope you don't have to be admitted to the hospital, but if the antiviral meds will help...it's for the best.     Take care.


----------



## fmdog44

I don't worry about it. I take precautions to avoid it and that is all I can do. So far I am winning.


----------



## oldman

Nathan said:


> Oldman, aside from waking up with a splitting headache, I'm doing O.K.    My wife is still quite sick, sleeping quite a bit like I did at first.    A good friend / business partner had brought an enormous pot of the world's best chicken soup..."jewish penicillin" as they say.
> 
> I hope you don't have to be admitted to the hospital, but if the antiviral meds will help...it's for the best.     Take care.


We have an old Pennsylvania Dutch recipe here to make Chicken Corn Soup. I have been eating that for the past 4 days. If you have an Oximeter, keep an eye on your oxygen level in your blood. Don’t let it slip below 92%. 96-98% is better.


----------



## Nathan

About my illness, just to clarify for the record:   I don't know what I have, but in about an hour from now I'll be taking a Covid -19 test.    I've been sick since Dec. 3rd, which is exactly a month after I received the annual flu shot.   I may "just" have the flu, I might have Covid...should know for sure in a few days, when today's test comes back.     I have felt feverish, but register* no* fever, ice cold chills at times, tons of aches & headaches, sinus'-from-hell, and up until yesterday, been lethargic as heck, not wanting to even change into my *daytime* PJs. 

My wife is sick, pretty much following the same pattern, except in addition she's got the horrible gastrointestinal situation.

...our beloved poodle is sick!   She's lethargic and has no appetite, had a swollen area on the side of her neck.   $500 visit to the veterinarian got her on antibiotics. 

I'll be looking forward to New Years, just hope it doesn't turn out to be 2020 *v.2.0*!


----------



## RadishRose

I wish you and your wife recovery soon @Nathan .

You too, @oldman.

You've been sick for so long.


----------



## Kadee

Thanks to our strict lockdowns Australia is fairly Covid free .

We can travel anywhere in Aust without restrictions ....However we are suppose to do a QR code scan on our phones on entering any business / venue so if there happens to be an outbreak our movements can be easily traced .

We ordered crumbed fish/ salad ( take away ) at a upmarket part of the city last night, while sitting waiting for our order we counted 5 order delivery people ( Uber eats )  come in to pick up food ,as well as 7 others not one of them scanned the QR code and none of the staff reminded them ( it was right near the cash register )  Its a very busy business it has won business of the year ( food category ) several times. 

So with the all restrictions lifted for the festive season it will be interesting to find out if the virus shows it’s ugly head after the all the celebrations .....as for ourselves we are staying home where we know we are a safe distance from those who chose not to follow the rules


----------



## oldman

I received a text from my pharmacy two hours ago and unbeknownst to me, my doctor phoned in another prescription. It was for Levofloxacin, which is for pneumonia. Doc told me he wanted to stay ahead of a second infection. Fifteen minutes after I took it, I became sick to my stomach. Just what I don’t need.

God, when does this end?


----------



## Kadee

Nathan said:


> About my illness, just to clarify for the record:   I don't know what I have, but in about an hour from now I'll be taking a Covid -19 test.    I've been sick since Dec. 3rd, which is exactly a month after I received the annual flu shot.   I may "just" have the flu, I might have Covid...should know for sure in a few days, when today's test comes back.     I have felt feverish, but register* no* fever, ice cold chills at times, tons of aches & headaches, sinus'-from-hell, and up until yesterday, been lethargic as heck, not wanting to even change into my *daytime* PJs.
> 
> My wife is sick, pretty much following the same pattern, except in addition she's got the horrible gastrointestinal situation.
> 
> ...our beloved poodle is sick!   She's lethargic and has no appetite, had a swollen area on the side of her neck.   $500 visit to the veterinarian got her on antibiotics.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to New Years, just hope it doesn't turn out to be 2020 *v.2.0*!


Thinking of you and Mrs @Nathan take care


----------



## Kadee

oldman said:


> I received a text from my pharmacy two hours ago and unbeknownst to me, my doctor phoned in another prescription. It was for Levofloxacin, which is for pneumonia. Doc told me he wanted to stay ahead of a second infection. Fifteen minutes after I took it, I became sick to my stomach. Just what I don’t need.
> 
> God, when does this end?


We can only go on what we hear/ see on the news about the virus in your country and don't Know what to believe half the time 

....so please take care @oldman as sick as you are you may have to try eating something when you take your med unless your chemist / dr has said not to

I can’t even take Panadol unless I eat something at the same time


----------



## MarciKS

@Nathan and @oldman hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## StarSong

Kadee46 said:


> Thinking of you and Mrs @Nathan take care


Same here.  Worried about both of you.  Please go to the ER if your situations worsen.  My nephew is home after two weeks in the ICU.  If 911 had been called an hour later I'd probably be posting about his funeral plans.  This virus is no joke.


----------



## garyt1957

oldman said:


> I received a text from my pharmacy two hours ago and unbeknownst to me, my doctor phoned in another prescription. It was for Levofloxacin, which is for pneumonia. Doc told me he wanted to stay ahead of a second infection. Fifteen minutes after I took it, I became sick to my stomach. Just what I don’t need.
> 
> God, when does this end?


Careful with that stuff, lots of people have bad reactions. If you get sore achilles tendons, call your DR. immediately. They can rupture. My Dad took one pill and the next day couldn't walk. He also became delirious from it. Worse thing about it his pneumonia was a bad diagnosis, he didn't even have it. When I researched it there are tons of horror stories about bad reactions.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Same here.  Worried about both of you.  Please go to the ER if your situations worsen.  My nephew is home after two weeks in the ICU.  If 911 had been called an hour later I'd probably be posting about his funeral plans.  This virus is no joke.


Glad your nephew is home.  Is he fully recovered?  How are his kidneys?


----------



## StarSong

Thank you so much for asking.  His kidneys are improving.  He's now on insulin.  Apparently the diabetes may or may not resolve over time.  He is very fatigued though.  It will take time for him to recover.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Thank you so much for asking.  His kidneys are improving.  He's now on insulin.  Apparently the diabetes may or may not resolve over time.  He is very fatigued though.  It will take time for him to recover.


That’s how it is with my son, he is very fatigued as well, or, in his words, tired as hell.


----------



## funsearcher!

funsearcher! said:


> My cousin's wife has been in the hospital since she passed out 3 weeks ago with it. She can't seem to get her oxygen levels to stay up, but they are using a bipap machine all the time in the hospital.w


Sad news today that she passed last night. A few days ago they were talking about physical therapy and possibility of going home, but the she was retaining more and more fluid and her body gave out.


----------



## StarSong

funsearcher! said:


> Sad news today that she passed last night. A few days ago they were talking about physical therapy and possibility of going home, but the she was retaining more and more fluid and her body gave out.


I'm so sorry about your loss, Funsearcher.  This virus has stolen many beloved people from us this year.


----------



## oldman

funsearcher! said:


> Sad news today that she passed last night. A few days ago they were talking about physical therapy and possibility of going home, but the she was retaining more and more fluid and her body gave out.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nathan

funsearcher! said:


> Sad news today that she passed last night. A few days ago they were talking about physical therapy and possibility of going home, but the she was retaining more and more fluid and her body gave out.


So sorry, my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Nathan

My test results finally came back, as expected...positive.    I have actually been symptom free for at least 4 or 5 days.    My wife is still sick, has more of a cough, gastrointestinal upset and lethargy.


----------



## Sunny

I hope you and your wife recover soon, Nathan.  But if it gets any worse, get yourself to the hospital without delay!


----------



## oldman

I had stomach issues also, but mostly from the different medications that I was taking. My loss of appetite was not unexpected since that is one of the symptoms. My COVID was mostly a fever that would not go away, a feeling of just wanting to stay in bed, lethargy, sinus infection, unbelievable headaches and pain in my joints and muscles. IOW, just plain sick. I also had breathing issues and pain down my sides and burning in my shoulders when I cough. They called it Pleurisy. I had lost a total of 9 pounds, but am now gaining some of it back. 

Believe me, I was one sick puppy. 

I had a close friend die from COVID yesterday. I wasn't aware of it until last evening and now we can't go to the funeral. This is terrible. It's just not right.


----------



## oldman

Nathan said:


> My test results finally came back, as expected...positive.    I have actually been symptom free for at least 4 or 5 days.    My wife is still sick, has more of a cough, gastrointestinal upset and lethargy.


Nathan....I was also very sick to my stomach, but Jello and Popsicles helped. Both are just sugar water, but it's an easy way to get some needed liquid and sugar into the patient's system. My wife made a big pot of her homemade chicken noodle soup, which was my main staple when I could eat.


----------



## StarSong

oldman said:


> I had a close friend die from COVID yesterday. I wasn't aware of it until last evening and now we can't go to the funeral. This is terrible. It's just not right.


I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend, @oldman.  

It positively shocks me to read and see how many continue to minimize the seriousness of this virus. Including some on this very forum.

They tell themselves and try to convince others that these unprecedented numbers of people are clogging hospitals, ICUs and graveyards due to other causes, but the cases are pinned on COVID because some worldwide big pharma/government/medical billing conspiracy is afoot.


----------



## Nathan

oldman said:


> My wife made a big pot of her homemade chicken noodle soup, which was my main staple when I could eat.


Oh yes, probably the best home remedy ever made!   My business partner left a big container of her chicken veggie soup on our doorstep, was just about all I had for the first several days.    She also made a homeopathic 'tea' brewed with pineapple chunks, apple, orange, ginger, _onion_,and cinnamon. So good.     
I'm back to normal 100%, my wife is showing signs of improvement.
@oldman , I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Nathan

oldman said:


> I had a close friend die from COVID yesterday. I wasn't aware of it until last evening and now we can't go to the funeral. This is terrible. It's just not right.


I'm so sorry, my condolences.


----------



## Nathan

StarSong said:


> They tell themselves and try to convince others that these unprecedented numbers of people are clogging hospitals, ICUs and graveyards due to other causes, but the cases are pinned on COVID because some worldwide big pharma/government/medical billing conspiracy is afoot.


There is a serious wave of mental instability in this nation, these past several years, with the fake news media leading the way.    The real conspirators & shysters are those media outlets and personalities spreading this type of hysteria.


----------



## Remy

@Nathan Oh I'm so sorry. I hope improvement continues and you are both back to normal. 

Also mentioning, co-workers congregating in the parking lot, close to each other, no masks while employees continue to test positive.  I just went in for my weekly test this AM.


----------



## Pinky

Latest in regard to the use of a *Pulse Oximeter*. We use ours once a day, though the article recommends 3x a day.

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-55733527


----------



## MarciKS

Pinky said:


> Latest in regard to the use of a *Pulse Oximeter*. We use ours once a day, though the article recommends 3x a day.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-55733527


Just in case lady...I would pay more attention to how your breathing feels rather than counting on that oximeter to be 100% accurate. With my COPD sometimes the oximeter says my O2 is at 95% but it feels like 85%.


----------



## Pinky

MarciKS said:


> Just in case lady...I would pay more attention to how your breathing feels rather than counting on that oximeter to be 100% accurate. With my COPD sometimes the oximeter says my O2 is at 95% but it feels like 85%.


Lady? You talkin' to moi?   

I'll keep that in mind. The only time I have a breathing problem, is when my asthma kicks in when I have a cold.


----------



## MarciKS

Pinky said:


> Lady? You talkin' to moi?
> 
> I'll keep that in mind. The only time I have a breathing problem, is when my asthma kicks in when I have a cold.


Between my asthma and the COPD even a subtle change in air quality can be felt. Just pay attn to that. And yes I was talking to you. Should I have called you woman?


----------

